# Internet Explorer is helping users (at last)



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Spending millions of dollars, Microsoft came up with a new version of Internet Explorer (not really):


----------



## ISDP (Jul 24, 2008)

Haha, Its only funny because its so true. Lol


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

How funny!!!
vicks


----------



## smartcat (May 21, 2005)

That is funny!


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear RootbeaR,
Laughter, the best medicine!The only guy who'll be miffed will be B.Gates! Side-splitting, really!:up::up:


----------



## shifi (Jul 26, 2009)

i have a problem with the sound on my laptop it desnt seem to register any audio devise through the control panal hardware devise manger


----------



## ISDP (Jul 24, 2008)

shifi said:


> i have a problem with the sound on my laptop it desnt seem to register any audio devise through the control panal hardware devise manger


You couldn't have posted in a wronger area. Please post in the correct forums and post a detailed description of the problem.

And not to be ruled Welcome to TSG.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Suggest you click on report and ask a moderator to move this to the correct forum.
vicks


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I knew that back over 10 years ago and so did others who used Netscape. IE was not used much at all till MS took on Netscape and AOL took them over and new PC could not pre-install Netscape on them so all the new computers and computer user only knew about IE and I seen the post for help.


----------

